

Clojure 1.1 - And beyond - lbj
http://www.fogus.me/static/preso/clj1.1+/

======
va_coder
I'm still a Clojure newbie, but one thing I've discovered about programming as
I study Clojure is that a lot of programming involves the processing lists.

Take Web dev: you have a list of parameters that a user sends to the server,
you perform business logic on that list, you send the list of data to the
database, and you return a list of data to the user.

Any technology that makes performing those tasks easier is a good thing.

~~~
icey
Well, "LISP" is short for "LISt Processing" after all :D

~~~
cema
Indeed. And I think that Clojure's (I mean, Rich's) simple approach of
abstracting lists, vectors, hashes etc as sequences is even more to the point,
more powerful. (Of course, it is not necessarily his invention: something like
this can be seen in older languages, like Perl, Python, etc.)

------
devin
A great presentation. If you're thinking about trying this here Clojure thing,
take out your wallet and pick up chouser and fogus' Joy of Clojure from MEAP
right now. It's the most complete of its kind by a long shot.

~~~
oconnor0
How does Joy of Clojure compare to Programming Clojure?

~~~
icey
"Programming Clojure" teaches Clojure, "The Joy of Clojure" tells you how you
should use Clojure.

------
uggedal
This web presentiation solution is the best I've seen. Anyone know if a
release exists?

~~~
fogus
It's cobbled together from numerous parts: JQuery, Showdown, pres.js,
highlight.js (although this is not working properly at the moment). I will try
to get all the license niceties in order and put it up on the Githubs ASAP.

